
Windows 3.1 Flash Edition - gergles
https://sakamoto.pl/weblog/07-windows-3-flash-edition/
======
orionblastar
Even Visual BASIC 3.0 because it is useful to create 16-bit apps. Thank you
for making this. Your comment editor has black on black text on your site.

------
wodenokoto
Screenshots appear to be windows 95 though. Recycle bin, start button,
wallpapers ...

~~~
gattilorenz
Yeah, he's using Calmira, a ProgMan.exe replacement that has a windows 95 look
and feel

